# Looking for 1-2 for 140mi+ multi-day rig trip 8/16-19



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

*FULL -- Looking for 1-2 for 140mi+ multi-day rig trip 8/16-19*

Lookin for 1 or 2 people for a 3 day 3 night tuna/marlin/mahi/wahoo trip.

This will be a cost split trip, so everything (food, drink, beer, fuel, bait, ice, oil...etc) will just be split among 7-10 people. This is not a charter, just a group of guys going fishing. This is a fairly hardcore fishing trip, we try to have lines in 24/7. We generally burn approx 1k gals of fuel on these trips depending on how much we have to run.

We plan on pulling away from the dock (bayou chico) Thursday night 8/16 (sometime after midnight) and slow rolling 10knts til sunrise and begin daytime trolling. Will be heading toward some distant rigs (hub or thunderhorse...etc depending on where the water is at that time). We may stop and deep drop a couple times on the way out.

We will fish for tuna on one of the distant rigs Friday night, Saturday morning we will be slow trolling live bait (whole tuna) for big marlin. We have tuna tubes so we will slow troll the live bait until we run out, then switch to dead bait or artificial trolling. We will fish some rig Saturday night for tuna until we have to pull the plug and start heading back in. 

Time permitting we may stop and deep drop or hit some other bottom spots on the way back in.

We have to be back at the dock by 4 or 5pm Sunday due to several on the trip having to catch flights.

We've done several trips like this already this year and it usually works out to approx $500-$600 per person. We have all the gear, rods/reels...etc but if you have any special gear/tackle/lures or electric reel (we only have 1) you are welcome to bring it just discuss with me first so I know what to expect.

It's a plus if you're experienced with this type of trip, but at minimum you should be a pretty experienced offshore fisherman. At some point everybody on the trip has to pull their weight by cooking, grilling, rigging/spread tending, driving, keeping watch...etc. Also, please don't be a complete douche, we like to have fun on these trips!

Boat is a 1986 52' Hatteras. We have epirb, plb, life jackets...etc. We also have satellite text communicator so you would be able to send a few texts a day back to someone on land. Boat is very comfortable, beds for 5 to sleep at any given time, large cockpit with grill. Fridge, freezer, AC, TV, sat radio, sat weather, hot shower....etc. Pretty much all the comforts of home.

Fish will all be split as evenly as possible among all people, with the boat itself getting a few bags.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Steal of a deal. Good luck.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

2RC's II said:


> Steal of a deal. Good luck.


It really is, you can hardly stay at the holiday inn express all weekend for this price! lol.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like a fun trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a great deal wish i wasnt going to be at work


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> That is a great deal wish i wasnt going to be at work


No question about it, sounds like you've got a bad cough coming on... possibly tuna fever, should definitely use a few sick days! Think there's a doc on the trip I'll get you a note! :thumbup:


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Couple of pics so you know what you're getting into.














































A few from our old boat


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Trip is FULL! Thanks for the interest guys. Will def post up again next time we need a few slots filled!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

rustybucket said:


> No question about it, sounds like you've got a bad cough coming on... possibly tuna fever, should definitely use a few sick days! Think there's a doc on the trip I'll get you a note! :thumbup:


Haha wish it was that easy won't be home until the 5th


----------

